# Strida Mk III



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2010)

Anyone out there actually got one that they ride?

I don't have the stones to commute for 4 seasons of the year (rural 13 miles each way). I've realised that unless and until I sell the car then having it sat there outside my front door is always going to tempt me into it when the weather is bad, or I'm tired, or lazy. So the car is going up for sale.

I'm going to see if a folder makes train commuting more of a realistic proposition. The station is a two minute walk from home but I've a 20 minute walk to the office at the other end. Having no transport lunch times is a drag as town is a 25 minute walk away. I considered buying a clunker to leave at the station but decided against as a) no proper cycle parking at the station and chaining it to the railings isn't fair on the people who live around there, b) even clunkers get nicked c) I don't like riding clunkers.

I looked a compass marine folder. £133 delivered. Then a Strida caught my eye. A bit of research on eBay reveals Mk III's go for around £100 and seem to hold that price pretty much regardless of age so long as they are in working order. Parts are still available, there are even a couple of London based shops that do spares, repairs and service, and looking at the parts diagrams any half way competant home mechanic should be able to do most things once you get used to the wierdness e.g. an 18t shimano screw on freewheel in the bottom bracket area.

Put in a bid and got one. It is on its way to me now. If it turns out to be the unrideable comedic disaster it has the potential to be, and which some predict, I'll let you know. Likewise if it is an enabling success. Watch this space.


----------



## palinurus (7 Sep 2010)

Well the Strida will fold better for taking it on the train. The ride isn't likely to be as good as something like a Brompton but if it's a 20 minute walk you won't be riding it for long anyway.

I think you've done the right thing. You can sell it for a similar price in a few months if you really don't like it.

But I think it will be fun.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Sep 2010)

So, it arrived this afternoon partly stripped for shipping so my first mission was putting the seat and rack back on. I needed to reposition the seat being a fair bit taller than the first owner and removing the seat locating pin was a bit of a drag, I think the threads on the alloy seat tube are worn. However once removed it was only a couple of mins work to put it all back on, probably set the saddle an inch or two too low but will do for now. Putting the rack on took only seconds. I checked all the bolts, tightened a few, and found one partly rounded allen socket (which I'll replace). Will give it a going over with a torque wrench in accordance with the manual and "Mike's Tips" tomorrow then all it needs is some air in the tyres and a couple of mini LED's fitting and it should be good to go. I restricted myself to couple of very wobbly runs down a quiet corridor at work today. 56" gear. Easier than my fixed.

The listing said the back brake needs new shoes. As it is it is merely for decoration, the left lever does nothing. Let's hope that is all it is. Deens Garage of Beckenham are getting me some in £20 for a set of four. Came with a set of green mudguards and two spare tubes. Saddle is well squidgy gel. Condition is used and the 'chainwheel' has a circumferential crack but it doesn't seem to affect its performance. It is a Mk 3.2 as it turns out, with the snubber bearing to prevent the drive belt from skipping a tooth.

If it suits and I decide to keep it I think I'd want to look at:-

Sorting out better mudguards/putting flaps on the existing ones
Finding out if a Strida 5.x bent handlebar set can be retrofitted
Seeing if a Brooks Flyer sprung saddle will fit (I have one spare)
Buying a courier bag to carry stuff in
Maybe putting faster wire wheels on; at my size 100psi is preferred over the 65psi max allowed by the plastic wheels but that would depend on picking up a pair second hand or NoS from somewhere

Oh yes it fits in the boot of a Cinquecento (but that's going to my daughter) and how many bikes can you say that about?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2010)

Today's exciting instalment here

First impressions are favourable. Very favourable. Certainly isn't a toy bike.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2010)

These are certainly not a toy. I had a play on one once (on a winding country road, not the enviroment it was designed for) and it rides well I thought, it just rides differently from a normal bike but you soon get the hang of it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2010)

First multimodal commute written up on the blog. Link above.


----------



## palinurus (13 Sep 2010)

Oh good, I'll check those blogs out later.

Glad it's working out.


----------



## Arch (13 Sep 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Today's exciting instalment here
> 
> First impressions are favourable. Very favourable. Certainly isn't a toy bike.



BTW, did you know you can read Mark Saunder's original MSc thesis on the design of the bike, online here:

*http://issuu.com/mark77a/docs/masters__thesis_june_1985_-_strida/1*


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2010)

Arch said:


> BTW, did you know you can read Mark Saunder's original MSc thesis on the design of the bike, online here:
> 
> *http://issuu.com/mar...1985_-_strida/1*



No i didn't, thanks for that. I'll have a read. His company MAS is still going strong and has several new bike designs under its belt. I'm in direct communication with him on twitter. Seems like a terrific bloke; giving direct support on a second hand bike he just happened to design what 20 odd years ago? I fancy a ride on a Mk 5.x MAS Special with the Schlumpf (?sp?) drive on it. But £850 retail sounds about £200 too much to me.


----------



## HaloJ (17 Sep 2010)

Hehe I saw one of these zipping through London around Blackfriars area. It made me smile as much as the person who was riding it.

How are the "DAKs" coming along?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2010)

HaloJ said:


> Hehe I saw one of these zipping through London around Blackfriars area. It made me smile as much as the person who was riding it.
> 
> How are the "DAKs" coming along?



Dak-age much reduced, ostensibly to vanishing point, thanks to advice from Mark Saunders and meticulous use of a .254mm feeler gauge and a spring washer. Not sure how long it will last. Still waiting on the brake shoes though so it wasn't me you saw, I'm not riding mine in that London until the brakes work properly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Sep 2010)

So far in daily use it is shaping up to be a bargain. Spares situation is a bit dodgy though with very mixed messages about what is available and what isn't depending on which distributor/dealer you ask.


----------

